# Stahls� Offers New Heat Transfer Vinyl Catalog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers New Heat Transfer Vinyl Catalog*

Stahls’ 2018 Heat Transfer Vinyl Catalog puts the latest HTV (heat transfer vinyl) technology at your fingertips. The 36-page, full-color publication showcases the complete line of Stahls’ CAD-CUT® heat transfer vinyl, CAD-COLOR® Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl, masks, and more. 

You’ll see pricing information and fully decorated garments that will inspire your business. From HTV for athletic and performancewear to lightweight and special-effect media for fashion, fanwear, and more, the catalog includes products for every market. 

You’ll get info on colors, including Pantone matches, and product and application specs. Plus, you’ll learn about tools, artwork programs and educational offerings, including broadcasts, seminars and on-demand videos, all geared toward supporting your heat printing success. To download a copy or request one by mail, go to https://goo.gl/nkYyQH.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

